# Is Bliar finished?



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

He's as slippery as an eel ,but surely he's finished, will Brown stick the knife in at last? Could'nt happen to a nicer bloke .If (when) he goes I suppose he'll end up as an MEP along with Neil Pillock and his lovely wife.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Call me cynical but the rumours are probably a ploy to save votes come election time.

If he did go I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up with some high and mighty job in the US, maybe head slipper fetcher for Bush. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hearing Michael Howard laying into him in the Commons yesterday, you'd certainly think he was on the way out. Let's hope so; politics is starting to get interesting again....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> Call me cynical but the rumours are probably a ploy to save votes come election time.
> 
> If he did go I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up with some high and mighty job in the US, maybe head slipper fetcher for Bush. :wink:


Or head of trouser pressing for Bush. Those two like to suck each others lollipops so much i wouldn't be suprised if he did go to the US but it's quite a big commitment.

I think Britain would be WORSE under Gordon Brown, all the taxes he's putting on us at the moment i presume have to be approved by Blair yet if he was PM he wouldn't have to get anyone to approve them.



raven said:


> Hearing Michael Howard laying into him in the Commons yesterday, you'd certainly think he was on the way out. Let's hope so; politics is starting to get interesting again....


The few times i've seen those two "rallying" it certainly has been fun watching Blairs feathers being ruffled.

It's about bloody time too. All those c*ap leaders the Cons had before Howard barely knew how to stand on their own two feet let alone voice their opinions.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I hope he does go......................I am fed up with.................................his broken style................................. of public....................................speaking its very.........................................fragmented and a pain.........................................in the .......................................... ass tolisten to -=yawn=-. I think GB woudl make a good president oop PM sory.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

LOL saint. Brown would IMO be useless as PM because he is too much of a socialist at heart. The country would nose-dive. However, this might be enough to get rid of the Government - Brown hasn't quite got the voter appeal of Blair (although Blair's losing his appeal very quickly...)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Prediction: Blair to lead Labour to the next General Election victory, albeit with a significantly reduced majority, due to tactical protest voters. Then he will bow out/be ousted in good time to _not_ have to handle the EC referendum hot potato that is so surely heading his way. By that time the ongoing Iraq debacle will also have been handed over to the UN to sift through the debris.

Bush will go.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

i go with that too garyc.

Bush will be out for sure and blair will stay (unfortunately)
mainly due to the lack of opposition people just dont hear any other name on their lips so think about the general population.... they probably dont even know the names on the ballot sheet and therefore by default they vote blair cos its hte only name they recognise!

as fro GB no way .... disaster !

In fact im not sure why I care any more cos this tie next year I wont be here.... im off back to New Zealand for good !


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

My prediction is that Blair will get booted out / resign sometime this year. There will then be a leadership battle which everyone assumes Brown will win, but is then won by someone like Jack Straw / Robin Cook (don't forget Labour elected Neil Kinnock as their leader once so anything could happen). They will lose the general election next year and we will then have a minimum of 10 great years of Tory rule (cue Elgar's Nimrod, flag waving etc).

As for Bush, I also disagree - I think he will win by a greater majority.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

A lot of it will depend what the media make of next weeks Immigrant influx, if it does turn out to be a stampede, (which Blairs hasty new income support rules might point to!) I think Blair will have to fall on his sword (or rather i hope), then Prescott takes over haha, he'll sort it all out.

The cons must be in a state if they are not a viable alternative to the shower Blair would leave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

westty said:


> A lot of it will depend what the media make of next weeks Immigrant influx, if it does turn out to be a stampede, (which Blairs hasty new income support rules might point to!) I think Blair will have to fall on his sword (or rather i hope), then Prescott takes over haha, he'll sort it all out.
> 
> The cons must be in a state if they are not a viable alternative to the shower Blair would leave


Prescott? _shudder_


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Prescott is too ham-fisted


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bush could well be in next time given the "pro-war" average yank mentality, and at present he has no real competition, i think when it comes to voting time for Bush he will be playing the anti terrorism/911 card.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd like to believe the US populace were discerning enough to vote Bush out but I'm not so sure... :? These people have Arnie as a senior politician...

As for GB - he has no choice but to raise taxes - partly due to increased public spending (on the NHS due to an ageing population and Iraq) but mainly because we have to have higher taxes to meet crtieria for entry to the Euro. A couple of years ago I was messing around with an Economic model of the UK (don't ask :roll: )and it reckoned we needed to increase tax by 4p (direct or stealth) to achieve the conditions for Euro entry... so imo more to come I'm afraid....

L


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i think they are grooming saddam hussain for tonys job and that long beardy bloke for chancellor the rest of the party will be made up of asylam seekers but this may just be a rumour.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

blairs a fucking dickhead
he promised the fucking earth and we ended up with speed cameras,more fucking taxes and uncontrolled immigration
blair.....fuck off


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> blairs a fucking dickhead
> he promised the fucking earth and we ended up with speed cameras,more fucking taxes and uncontrolled immigration
> blair.....fuck off


Couldnt put it better myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

not impressed then?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> not impressed then?


 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

well i hope you all vote if you feel this strong thats the only way to change things.

i have been asked to stand for the local council for the libs i can't see myself doing that. :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What did the Tories loose it on ..... so called 'sleaze'. Just look at the bunch of liars we have in power now, they're ten times worse.

Blair and Brown keep on reeling out the same old lines .... low unemployment high growth revitalise public services etc etc etc, whilst the countrys infrastructure crumbles around them. It just seems to me that people are having to work longer hours and pay more taxes, just to stay afloat. Treadmill UK. I can't think of one thing that has improved, since they've been in power. Why do we have to have more growth every year, and thousands of foreigners coming to this country 'because it's good for the economy' ? All it leads to is more concreting over of the countryside, more housing developments, more retail parks, and more overcrowding. God knows what it will be like in ten years time. Are we past the point of no return?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

People would have a lot more respect for this government if they were honest and just put up income tax rather than all these deceptive stealth taxes. Instead we have this ridiculous situation where the tax system if becoming so complex people end up just either not paying or not claiming the various rebates they are entitled to. And those who are so confused about the whole thing they adopt a "head in the sand" approach end up accruing huge fines as each day goes by.

As for immigration, I get a bit sick of people complaining about the influx of people coming into this country. The fact is, there are too many Brits claiming benefits who would rather remain on benefits than work as road cleaners, bus drivers, dustbin men etc etc. Immigrants are generally hard working individuals who want to make a life for themselves and their families in this country. A lot of them work extra hours so that they can send money back to their families in their home country. The point is, this country needs immigrants in order to function.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

agree with most of that although a lot of them then get abused and under paid or press ganged like those chinese cockle pickers who are so scared they are back working again! they were out the very next day the poor sods.... so did the police do anything nope they are still picking and fear fro their lives!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> People would have a lot more respect for this government if they were honest and just put up income tax rather than all these deceptive stealth taxes. Instead we have this ridiculous situation where the tax system if becoming so complex people end up just either not paying or not claiming the various rebates they are entitled to. And those who are so confused about the whole thing they adopt a "head in the sand" approach end up accruing huge fines as each day goes by.
> 
> As for immigration, I get a bit sick of people complaining about the influx of people coming into this country. The fact is, there are too many Brits claiming benefits who would rather remain on benefits than work as road cleaners, bus drivers, dustbin men etc etc. Immigrants are generally hard working individuals who want to make a life for themselves and their families in this country. A lot of them work extra hours so that they can send money back to their families in their home country. The point is, this country needs immigrants in order to function.


your right 
ive no doubt whatsoever that most migrants are as you describe.
but some immigrants ARE coming here for benefits and who can blame them when you see the standard of living they are leaving behind.thats why immigration needs controlling.
as for brits not wanting to work your absolutely right.
work fare is the answer.
if people accept money from the state why shouldnt they have to do a couple of days work for it?this coupled with denial of benifits to migrants until they have paid into the system for a set time would go some way to alleviating resentment thats building.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> What did the Tories loose it on ..... so called 'sleaze'. Just look at the bunch of liars we have in power now, they're ten times worse.
> 
> Blair and Brown keep on reeling out the same old lines .... low unemployment high growth revitalise public services etc etc etc, whilst the countrys infrastructure crumbles around them. It just seems to me that people are having to work longer hours and pay more taxes, just to stay afloat. Treadmill UK. I can't think of one thing that has improved, since they've been in power. Why do we have to have more growth every year, and thousands of foreigners coming to this country 'because it's good for the economy' ? All it leads to is more concreting over of the countryside, more housing developments, more retail parks, and more overcrowding. God knows what it will be like in ten years time. Are we past the point of no return?


They're all as bad as each other. Ever seen that famous clip of Newsnight where Paxman asks for a straight answer from Howard? Has anyone heard anything useful coming from that twat's mouth in the last 10 years other than what he thinks people want to hear on any given week? What about the wholesale collapse of the rail network? Massive underinvestment as Maggie sold off as much as she could. People actually DIED because of it.

They're all power hungry sumbags. Anyone who things that Howard (or whoever is Tory flavour of the month) will do any better than Bliar and his guffawing simian hoarde is dillusionsal.

The whole thing is a nightmare - You can't moan about the government if you don't vote, yet there's nobody who I can even consider voting for. It's terrible position to be in.

Me? Bitter? Nooooo!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep they are all the same. I still maintain that the Tories generally charge me less for the priviledge of hating them.


----------

